# جميع المصطلحات الطبية



## platinum_ouput (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
من باب فيد وأستفيد حبيت ان كل الناس تعرف المصطلحات الطبية حتى تعم المصلحة
List of Medical Specialties (1)

Category Name
English
Arabic

Surgery 
•	Otolaryngology )ENT)
جراحة انف و أذن وحنجرة
•	Orthopedics
جراحة عظام
•	Vascular
جراحة أوعية دموية
•	Cardiothoracic
جراحة القلب والصدر
•	Reconstructive
جراحات بنائية
•	Oncology
جراحة الأورام
•	Neurosurgery
جراحة الأعصاب
•	Urology surgery 
جراحة المسالك البولية
جراحة التجميل والحروق
•	General surgery
جراحة عامة
•	Pediatric surgery
جراحة الأطفال
•	Anesthesiology & Recovery
التخدير والإنعاش
•	Thoracic surgery
جراحة الصدر

General (internal) Medicine 
•	Gastroenterology
باطنه جهاز هضمي ومناظير
•	Endocrinology
باطنه غدد صماء وسكر
•	Oncology
طب الأورام
•	Hematology
أمراض الدم
•	Cardiology
القلب والأوعية الدموية
•	Rehabilitation Rheumatology
إعادة التأهيل (العلاج الطبيعي)
التهاب المفاصل
•	Pulmonology
الصدرية
•	Allergy and immunology
الحساسية والمناعة
•	Sports medicine
الطب الرياضي
•	Family medicine 
طب العائلة
•	Industrial medicine 
الأمراض المهنية وطب الصناعات
•	Emergency medicine
طب الطوارئ
•	Dermatology
جلدية
•	Obstetrics and Gynecology
أمراض النساء والتوليد
•	Radiology
الأشعة
•	Preventative medicine
الطب الوقائي
•	Ophthalmology 
طب العيون
•	Nephrology
أمراض باطنه وكلى

Academic 
•	Psychiatry
علم النفس (الأمراض النفسية)
•	Speech-Language
التخاطب
شكرا أرجو ان تعم الأفادة م/عبد الرحمن سعادة


----------



## Biomedical (9 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا عزيزي على مشاركتك معنا وبانتظار المزيد مستقبلا إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## platinum_ouput (9 مارس 2007)

عفوا وأن شاء الله هناك المزيد


----------



## MARWA_BME (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## MARWA_BME (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## مهندس بلال (10 مارس 2007)

شي حلو , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## khallood (10 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## platinum_ouput (10 مارس 2007)

شاكر ليكم الأهتمام ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## hamed bio (12 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى على المجهود العظيم


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

تحياتي لك .............................


----------



## platinum_ouput (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا هذا من فضل ربى


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي بلاتينيوم اوت بوت


----------



## alhamdaniya (14 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات 

وفقكم الله


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي platinum_ouput


----------



## platinum_ouput (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا كثيرا على هذة الردود ولكن حاولوا أن تكونوا أصحاب مشاركات مميزة وفعالة وفقنى الله وأياكم


----------



## انس الهيتي (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي platinum_ouput على المشاركه المميزه


----------



## mago0 (16 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا رايق


----------



## bassel hatem (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم هل لديك معجم لمصطلحات الهندسة الطبية.


----------



## ham200 (18 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية ومشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مسرة محمد (24 يوليو 2010)




----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود تحياتي الك وين انت موجود


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي الك وين انت موجود


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة


----------



## khoklland007 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اليوم وبكرا ولبعد 100 سنة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

